# Vietnam visa and Work Permit



## KathyBrown1410 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone who face difficulties in obtaining Vietnam visa Work Permit in Vietnam?


----------



## KathyBrown1410 (Dec 18, 2014)

There are some notable changes in Vietnam immigration from January 01, 2015:
1. Stay out 30 days before you can enter Vietnam again: Yes and No. No for most of you, Yes if you are from Korea, Japan, Denmark...( the countries that enjoying 15 days exemption) If you enter Vietnam with that, then when you leave, you have to wait for 30 days to use that right again ( I believe you still can use approval letters to enter Vietnam right away if you need to).
2. Can not change your purpose of your visa. Before if you came in with a C1, tourist visa, you could convert it to B3, now you can not.
3. Change all the Visa category names into Vietnamese, for example , B3 now can be LV1, LV2, LĐ, DN
4. Visa for investor : you can have 5 years visa now instead of 3 years.
5. For Viet kieu or spouse visa ( 5 years exemption), you will have 6 months before you have to go out or do the paper work again instead of 3 months like before.
6- Before entering Vietnam, foreigners must obtain Vietnam Work Permit which is an important document when applying for LĐ Visa.
7- Any person that was compelled to leave Vietnam within the last 06 months.
8- Any person that was deported from Vietnam within the last 03 years
But now, 6 month visa is available


----------

